# Грыжи L2-S1



## Оксана1971 (15 Янв 2018)

Мужу 44 года, первая госпитализация с обострением в 26 лет. Отказала левая пятка. До 2013 года периодические обострения не чаще 1 раза в год. На сегодняшний день по результатам МРТ 02.01.2018 грыжи L2-S1. L4-S1 протрузии, секвестр,сужение позвоночного канала. Болевой синдром с начала декабря. С 28.12  по 09.01 лечение в больнице. Дома колю мовалис, Мидокалм. На консультации нейрохирург рекомендовал операцию.


----------



## La murr (15 Янв 2018)

@Оксана1971, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2018)

Операцию делают не по размерам и не по наличию секвестра, а по показаниям.
 Вы описали только срок лечения, 10 дней. Условный срок лечения - три месяца, и только тогда при неэффективности есть показания, при условии если все это время не будете ходить на работу и больничный больше не продлят.
Есть ещё показания по возможности инвалидизации или по качеству жизни.

Опишите, что и как болит на сегодня.


----------

